# 2/1 Huron On Fire



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Launched at 7, drove through skim ice out to the southeast side of the dump. We were all set up to troll and didnt bring the jigging gear. The ice was just thick enough that we couldn't troll with boards. We put 2 rods straight out the back and trolled for a about an hour with no luck. Finally the south wind kicked up a little bit and took care of the ice so we got our rods all set up, bandits 60-70 back and p10s 30/30 and 25/25. From about 9 until noon we had constant action, several doubles and a triple. We ended the day with a 4 man limit of nice fish, 18 -25". No real big fish but nice size eaters. Speed was 1.2-1.4 and our best bite was the northeast corner of the dump. I love to ice fish but it was great to be out on soft water in February.


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the ride bro! Had a blast!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice! Will it be fishable tomorrow with the WSW wind at 20?


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

We fished West of light house in 38fow. We pulled our 2 man and fun fished for awhile longer. Ended up putting 17 in the boat. No big ones and the bite was not constant for us. Bandits 30/30 and unassisted 120-150 back did the best. Bright colors seem to work best. 1.3mph. Ice was very interesting this morning.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Coming out of the river late, (9 or so). Looked west and say boats like it was mid summer fishing pack. Looked East and saw a handful of guys. Reluctantly decided to go northeast although the last 4 trips w quick limits came from the west side of the dump. Glad we made that choice though. 3 man limit with a better grade of overall fish than from the last trips. Program was best bandits being huff daddy and wild thing 50 back and 95 back. Best p10’s huff daddy and c-town 20/40. P-10’s produced the most fish. 1.4/1.6 best speed. It was 40 fow north of cranberry worked about 1/2 to 3/4 mile run w 5 passes to get the limit. Hoping to get back Monday before the north blow coming but hard to get a crew together.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brighter white body baits were good on Fri. But the best bait of the day was the Fish Crazy Derby p-10.























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk















No idea why when I pick multiple pics it only put 1 on over and over??
View attachment 339997


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Tommy84 said:


> View attachment 339971
> Coming out of the river late, (9 or so). Looked west and say boats like it was mid summer fishing pack. Looked East and saw a handful of guys. Reluctantly decided to go northeast although the last 4 trips w quick limits came from the west side of the dump. Glad we made that choice though. 3 man limit with a better grade of overall fish than from the last trips. Program was best bandits being huff daddy and wild thing 50 back and 95 back. Best p10’s huff daddy and c-town 20/40. P-10’s produced the most fish. 1.4/1.6 best speed. It was 40 fow north of cranberry worked about 1/2 to 3/4 mile run w 5 passes to get the limit. Hoping to get back Monday before the north blow coming but hard to get a crew together.


WAs the Bandits unassisted ? Great report, hoping to make the trip Monday also !


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw the boats out Saturday and Sunday when I was working on my trailer this weekend in Huron. I figured they were catching them because the boats were there 2 days in a row. Crazy amount of boats out there, there weren't that many out there all summer. Glad you got them my son said fix that trailer so we can go, unfortunately LoadRite sent me the wrong bearings.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We fished west side of dump about 1/2 - 3/4 mile away from the traffic in 40-42.5’ running Bandits from 77-97’ back and P10’s 25/25’, 27/27’, 30/30’ through skim ice (see last pic of skim ice in walleye’s throat). Largest fish came on deep thunderstick. Speed was 1 - 1.2 SOG and the grade of fish small at 18-20”. We picked close to a limit there leaving a couple spots open and went to one of my favorite areas this time of year to search for big fish. We fished in much closer with 22-26.5’ being where active fish were. Tons of bait in the area. We picked speed up to 1.4 - 1.6 in this area and used hunt mode on my iTroll to flutter baits. Worked like a charm and wish we went there first. Slow at first but found an active pod of really nice quality fish to finish our trip on. Color didn’t seem to matter and every lure got Procure Trophy Walleye on it when it went out. I had family obligations, so we wrapped up at 12:30pm with a quad of nice fish and a 3 man ticket. No giants today but it was worth seeing the smiles on Dillon’s face catching his first ever Lake Erie Walleye!


----------



## penalty box (Nov 2, 2011)

Correction Friday and Saturday I saw the boats.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> We fished west side of dump about 1/2 - 3/4 mile away from the traffic in 40-42.5’ running Bandits from 77-97’ back and P10’s 25/25’, 27/27’, 30/30’ through skim ice (see last pic of skim ice in walleye’s throat). Speed was 1 - 1.2 SOG and the grade of fish small 18-20” fish. We picked close to a limit there leaving a couple spots open and went to one of my favorite areas this time of year to search for big fish. We fished in much closer with 22-26.5’ being where active fish were. Tons of bait in the area. We picked speed up to 1.4 - 1.6 in this areas and used hunt mode on my iTroll to flutter baits. Worked like a charm and wish we went there first. Slow at first but found an active pod of really nice quality fish to finish our trip on. Color didn’t seem to matter and every lure got Procure Trophy Walleye on it when it went out. I had family obligations, so we wrapped up at 12:30pm with a quad of nice fish and a 3 man ticket. No giants today but it was worth seeing the smiles on Dillon’s face catching his first ever Lake Erie Walley!
> View attachment 339993
> 
> View attachment 339987
> ...


Josh was that a single hook set-up or a tandem hook on that "frosted ice lure" ?? Just curious,I think in the summer time it's NOT GONNA WORK!! LOL LOL Nice catch.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Great report ! You certainly know how to dial them in ! Awesome


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

kisherfisher said:


> WAs the Bandits unassisted ? Great report, hoping to make the trip Monday also !


Yes the bandits were unassisted and p-10’s had 2 oz.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job everyone . Guess I should have just went to Huron . Thought I was being smart going to Catawba to avoid the crowd . 
Now , I'm thinking of taking tomorrow off work to try and redeem my pride at Huron tomorrow. Haha .


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys are killin me. Me and jiggin Mike fished the NE side of the dump and had only one decent pass. Got like 4 and missed two on our firts pass. One was a fat 26 inch 7lb fish and another about 6. Then about noon the bite died for us. Missed a couple others. Moved west of the pack around 3. NW of the dump was dead for us also. Should picked up and moved about 4 miles. Oh well, the skim ice patches were cool to see although a little sketchy. Had to say some people didn't kill em....................


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Fishinaddict said:


> You guys are killin me. Me and jiggin Mike fished the NE side of the dump and had only one decent pass. Got like 4 and missed two on our firts pass. One was a fat 26 inch 7lb fish and another about 6. Then about noon the bite died for us. Missed a couple others. Moved west of the pack around 3. NW of the dump was dead for us also. Should picked up and moved about 4 miles. Oh well, the skim ice patches were cool to see although a little sketchy. Had to say some people didn't kill em....................


Believe me. I've had my share of those experiences where others are catching and I can't buy a bite. If we're honest i think we all have. Lake Erie can be a humbling place at times. That's part of what makes it so special when those great trips happen!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the report , I’ll be out there tomorrow!!


----------



## RinkyDink (Feb 13, 2018)

We fished east edge of the dump thought we were going to lose a few boards in that skim ice! Hit a few right off the bat on pink and chartreuse bandits 30/30 and unassisted bandits at 120. Missed at least a dozen pull backs on the weighted baits throughout the day. Left at 3 with a three man biggest was 25” jack. Covered most of the dumping ground area best for us anyhow was SE side 30/30 bright colored bandits. Marvin P10 35/35 took their share as well. Thanks for the reports


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

I’m New to this west end colder water trolling. I don’t even troll on the early spring. Im taking it that it’s best to use mono during the cold weather? Thanks for any info. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Derby309 said:


> I’m New to this west end colder water trolling. I don’t even troll on the early spring. Im taking it that it’s best to use mono during the cold weather? Thanks for any info. Greatly appreciated


We run monofilament all year long for our inline planer board rods for both crankbaits and worm harnesses.


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Derby309 said:


> I’m New to this west end colder water trolling. I don’t even troll on the early spring. Im taking it that it’s best to use mono during the cold weather? Thanks for any info. Greatly appreciated


I always use mono for boards and braid for dipsys.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Schatty said:


> We run monofilament all year long for our inline planer board rods for both crankbaits and worm harnesses.


What #test do you usually use?


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

Kyle Martin said:


> What #test do you usually use?


I use 20lb,but most use 10lb,xt mono,green


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Kyle Martin said:


> What #test do you usually use?


I run 14 lb trilene xt monofilanent and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

How are you Huron fellas doing today? Gorgeous over here off Avon Lake. Big fish, too.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

ErieBoy75 said:


> How are you Huron fellas doing today? Gorgeous over here off Avon Lake. Big fish, too.


We are about 30 for 50 several fish Os but no really big fish.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

dontknowmuch said:


> We are about 30 for 50 several fish Os but no really big fish.


That is Awesome ! Went 10 for 10 solo and enjoy the beautiful day !


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

dontknowmuch said:


> We are about 30 for 50 several fish Os but no really big fish.


That's a bunch of fish . Bunch of dropped fish to . Like 40% drop rate . Any ideas what was up with that ?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Carpn said:


> That's a bunch of fish . Bunch of dropped fish to . Like 40% drop rate . Any ideas what was up with that ?


I have never seen that many fish come unbuttoned.We had at least 20 pull backs that never hooked up also.I usually only have around a 10% loss rate not counting pull backs.We did notice many off our lost and missed pull backs were on the two boards that had tattle flags our speed was much slower than most.1.0 was best.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

dontknowmuch said:


> I have never seen that many fish come unbuttoned.We had at least 20 pull backs that never hooked up also.I usually only have around a 10% loss rate not counting pull backs.We did notice many off our lost and missed pull backs were on the two boards that had tattle flags our speed was much slower than most.1.0 was best.


Neutral fish that are enticed into an easy meal but unwilling to fully commit. That many just means it was a large school. Honestly, I usually move, but it still sounds like a great day! Just my thoughts and experience on the matter as I’ve had it happen several times also.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Neutral fish that are enticed into an easy meal. That many just means it was a large school. Honestly, I usually move, but it still sounds like a great day! Just my thoughts and opinions on the matter as I’ve had it happen several times also.


Yes it was a large school of fish and only 2 ft of visibility.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

dontknowmuch said:


> Yes it was a large school of fish and only 2 ft of visibility.


Braid or mono out of curiosity?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Braid or mono out of curiosity?


I was wondering the same .
I'm a firm believer that you'll boat a noticable amount more fish on mono this time of year .

While you had a really great day , it's a neat subject to analyze . The boated to dropped ratio .

Speeding up may have resulted in fewer bites , but more overall boated fish???

Reeling down usually really helps when trolling slow .

Scent on lures could have had deeper hooked fish.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Braid or mono out of curiosity?[/QUOTE. 12lb maxima


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Braid or mono out of curiosity?


12 lb maxima


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Carpn said:


> I was wondering the same .
> I'm a firm believer that you'll boat a noticable amount more fish on mono this time of year .
> 
> While you had a really great day , it's a neat subject to analyze . The boated to dropped ratio .
> ...


Speeding up resulted in better hook ups but smaller and fewer fish,went to 1.3.The lure that had the most pull backs and fewest landed fish had the most scent.Half our lures had pro cure half had nothing.No noticed difference.Reeling down before removing rod did not seem to make a difference.We did it on one side and tried to just be gentle on the other side.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Copy . Well.....just one of those days . Good job .


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Carpn said:


> Copy . Well.....just one of those days . Good job .


Yes for sure but it's always interesting in getting others perspectives on what happened with all the pullbacks and lost fish.We tried every trick we could think of and had pretty much the same results all day.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the insight. Very helpful as I know you’re no rookie!


----------



## rrwhookem (Dec 16, 2012)

We were 12 for 13 yesterday and lost that because of catching a line cranking in, all the fish were hook up good for us. Ran 1.4to1.6 most of the time. Rouge 20, husky jerks back 100 did the best. Two at18” rest were 24 to 26 with one at 30. Fished east of the dump to start then move over to the dump to finish. Great day to be out


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:


> We are about 30 for 50 several fish Os but no really big fish.


Treble hook or singles on your lures? Slower trolling speeds hook sets will be less percentage than mid summer speeds!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Searay said:


> Treble hook or singles on your lures? Slower trolling speeds hook sets will be less percentage than mid summer speeds!


All trebles,mostly standard that come with the baits,a few could be replaced


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

if your straight lining it that will happen a lot in sub-40 degree water at slow speeds.when I have to go that slow I do a constant barrage of s turns.the change of speeds will trigger bites and the changing speeds gives better hook sets,especially if your using any snap weighted set-ups.unassisted will also hook up better.


----------

